# New Isaac Sonic



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Just rode my new blue carbon Isaac Sonic with campy record/chorus ; very sweet , this bike is flawlessly finished and stiff as I expected yet with a very compliant ride.....This was at close out prices but I could not be happier with this > it has the best carbon finish and is beautiful with minimalist decals. with black tires seat and red tape nice understated ride.
I researched this and took a chance with the company folding (to restart) and it is my first Asian frame but it is a keeper. I think this small company was overlooked.


----------



## T-Fen (Aug 1, 2007)

Pictures please...


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

report after 5 weeks, after dial in ...the rear hanger was out of alignment, and some front derailleur adjustments etc. This bike is beautiful well made sturdy and most of all the holy grail for me..... it is super stiff , light and climbs better then anything, it also rides 90% as comfortable as my Colnago C50...I have no issues and can stop riding it I usually only ride a bike two weeks then shift to another and clean adjust the last.....No desire to ride the others yet. The blue carbon is the best one of a kind and very little graphics.
will try to post photos it is blue with red tape pedals and cage. They are not being made now if you can find one it is a gem.

Isaac Sonic
C-50
Master light Molteni
Merckx corsa 01
De Rosa macro
Holland custom steel sl/sp


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

pictures?


----------



## kung-fu-panda (Dec 19, 2009)

Isaac back in business @ :http://www.isaac-cycle.com/?gclid=CIesypfq4Z4CFSWlagod7C74Iw


----------

